

Google to delete UK Street View data - bjonathan
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/nov/19/google-street-view-data

======
camtarn
Not entirely accurate title: they're only deleting the wifi payload data which
they apparently accidentally captured, not the entirety of data for UK Street
View.

I'm a bit relieved: despite the fact that I mostly see Street View when Google
Navigation decides I've arrived and shows me a piece of blank wall or a view
off a bridge where it reckons my destination should be, it's a great technical
and logistical achievement, and one I would miss if it were nobbled by the
controversy surrounding it.

